# Grundlegendes: JFrame innerhalb eines Applets



## rapthor (13. Okt 2005)

Hallo Ihr!

Mal eine simple grundlegende Frage: Ist es möglich eine Klasse zu bauen, die von JFrame erbt und auch dessen paint-Methode überschreibt; und diese Klasse dann für ein Applet zu benutzen?

Was ich wissen möchte ist, ob sich die paint-Methode des JFrame auch auf das Applet auswirkt, welches ja selbst wieder eine paint-Methode besitzt. Muss ich bei der paint-Methode des Applets irgendetwas speziell beachten, wenn die Hauptarbeit eigentlich die paint-Methode des JFrames-Objekt macht?

Danke,
Rapthor


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2005)

So richtig habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was du machen möchtest.
Grundsätzlich ist es jedoch möglich, aus einem Applet heraus einen Frame bzw. JFrame zu öffnen. Auch der andere Weg ist möglich, also in einem (J)Frame ein (J)Applet anzuzeigen.


----------



## Sky (13. Okt 2005)

Du kannst auch die paint-Methode von (J)Applet überschreiben


----------



## rapthor (13. Okt 2005)

Gut, ich habe versucht ein JFrame in ein JApplet einzubauen ... aber TopLevel Container kann man nicht in einen anderen TLC packen ... also JApplet.add(JFrame) funzt nicht.

Habe jetzt also stattdessen ein JPanel hinzugefügt und die paint-Methode des JApplets überschrieben, so dass diese die paint-Methode des JPanels aufruft 

Geht also jetzt alles!

Danke!


----------



## Sky (14. Okt 2005)

rapthor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also JApplet.add(JFrame) funzt nicht.


Das ist richtig; das einzige, was gehen würde wäre, ein Frame zu öffnen (anstatt hinzufügen per add).



			
				rapthor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht also jetzt alles!


Um so besser ;-) 
btw: die Lösung mit dem JPanel kannst Du auch nehmen, um es ggfls. nochmal einem JFrame (für eine Applikation o.ä.) hinzuzufügen.


----------

